# tire studs?



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

so my snowblower has goodyear tires on it that have holes in the tread for studs but i don't know were to get studs. does any one know were i can get studs


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know about the studs, but you could use hex head sheet metal screws. Be aware that the screws or studs will leave marks on whatever type of pavement your snow blowing on.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you try to do a google, ask, bing search, amazon, ebay ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

those holes you are seeing. are not stud holes. they are more than likely from when the tires were born upon this earth some odd 40 years ago. my 8-26 has them to. chains were always on the accessory list when buying it new. never any stud stuff MAHALO


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> those holes you are seeing. are not stud holes. they are more than likely from when the tires were born upon this earth some odd 40 years ago. my 8-26 has them to. chains were always on the accessory list when buying it new. never any stud stuff MAHALO


thanks


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

My 1971 Toro 832 has tire studs. The original owner said they came in that way from the Toro factory. I have seen a few other machines with tire studs since I bought mine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

post some pics of them. this I gotta see MAHALO


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Just looked it up tire chains only. No studs what so ever


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I got the picture posting figured out...The tires are in fact Goodyears and they have 2 studs per lug.







.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

My 1969 Yardman Snow bird has studded tires too


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

My 1969 Yardman Snow bird has studded tires too. 

There used to be a gun, sort of like a pop-rivet gun. You put the stud in the gun and the gun popped it into the tires. When I was working at a gas station years ago, we used to do it. Most places don’t studs as it chews up the roads.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I would try a tire shop. Studs are available on car and truck tires up here.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheet metal screws are the quickest way but I'm pretty sure you can still get studs. There are tire dealers that still install them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

SnowGuy69 said:


> My 1969 Yardman Snow bird has studded tires too.
> 
> There used to be a gun, sort of like a pop-rivet gun. You put the stud in the gun and the gun popped it into the tires. When I was working at a gas station years ago, we used to do it. Most places don’t studs as it chews up the roads.



Yes they do chew up the roads and in most places they are illegal on cars. 

With the gun were you studding a tire that had the holes already molded into the tire ??


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Yes they do chew up the roads and in most places they are illegal on cars.
> 
> With the gun were you studding a tire that had the holes already molded into the tire ??


Yup.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Yes they do chew up the roads and in most places they are illegal on cars.
> 
> With the gun were you studding a tire that had the holes already molded into the tire ??


Yes, the holes were in the tire. It left it up to the person who purchased the tires if they wanted studs installed.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Yes they do chew up the roads and in most places they are illegal on cars.


 
Mn and Ws are the few states they are not allowed, Most other states allow there use with some having a few restrictions on time of year.


----------

